# We love boxes !!!!!!



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_My zooplus order came, and what did they want to play with,.................THE BOX !!!!!!!!!!!!!!:glare:,:001_rolleyes:,:biggrin5:,_


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

We know you only order stuff so that they can have a new box to play with 
Great photos Collie :thumbup:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

LOL, same with my two! 

I ordered a new cat tree a while ago .... they like it but they prefer the box it came in so I've had to keep that as well. I never learn 

Lovey pics


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

It would be so much cheaper just to buy an empty box  :lol:

They are looking as gorgeous as ever :001_wub:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

yep same here boxes with lots of teethy marks. your rusty is getting big collie and i so love your variants


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Lovely pics, I just love Coco's facials expressions :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Puddycat (Aug 28, 2011)

Daisy likes the plastic bubble wrap stuff that comes in the box, she will sleep on it for hours. Onslow on the other hand likes to eat any boxes he can find and he especialy likes trying to get in boxes that are to small for him to fit. Found him many times with a box stuck on his head.


----------



## little tally (Apr 2, 2012)

Brilliant pictures  You have gorgeous cats, so cute!

We moved house in January and we still have boxes, albeit well bitten, that are used and abused by Reggie and Zane!!


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

*Coco: *Hooman, look into my eyes. You will give us more boxes. Mooooooooore boxes!!

:lol:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> *Coco: *Hooman, look into my eyes. You will give us more boxes. Mooooooooore boxes!!
> 
> :lol:


_hahahaha, lol, Coco is the naughtiest one, he is ALWAYS up to no good, :yikes:,,,_


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Your cats are gorgeous too! Are they Persians? (Please excuse my ignorance!) And obviously not Rusty...(also gorgeous in a different way)


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_they are British short hair variants,( apart from Rusty the maine coon,) they are british short hair but with the longer coat, they have pedigree papers etc,,,,lots of people ask me what breed they are,_


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks - I recognised the MC but I not the others. I really like them and am off to look them up now I know what they are,


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

Aww very beautiful pics  My cats get excited when they see boxes  There're photos at The beautiful blog


----------



## BespokePetSupplies (May 10, 2012)

I bet they leave a lot of hairs all over the place! Haha!


----------

